# مدارج هبوط الطائرات و أضائة المدرجات



## شفق الصباح (14 فبراير 2009)

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 736x657 والحجم 81 كيلوبايت .








المدرج ينقسم الى اربعه اقسام رئيسه من الناحية الاعمال المدنية:​
- مدرج رئيسى runway 
​- ممر رئيسى taxi way 


-ممرات رابطة taxi track


- مساحه أمان .. over run 

​














الممرات الرابطه taxi track 


والهدف منها فى الاساس هو استخدامه لخروج الطائرات من اقرب نقطه من المدرج الرئيسى من اجل السماح للطائرات الاخرى بالهبوط او الاقلاع.


بالنسبه لمواصفات (taxi track) هو يقل عن عرض المدرج ولكنه يحمل نفس مواصفات المدرج من ناحيه السماكه ولكنه يختلف فى انواع الاضاءه الموجوده على جانب او منتصف الممرات


و يوجد لكل ممر من الطائرات ... حواف جانبيه مرصوفه تعادل تقريبا ضعف عرض الممرات الرئيسى وبحيث تكون اجنحه الطائرات تمر من خلاله ولا توجد اى عوائق او مواد مرتفعه عليه.











ويعتبر taxi track هو نقطة الربط الرئيسية بين المدرج runway و الممر الرئيسى taxi way للمدرج.


و اعداد هذهـ الممرات taxi track تختلف حسب طول المدرج واهميتها ونوعيه استخدامه ولكنه لا تقل عن اربعه ممرات ولا تزيد عن عشره فى معظم المطارات . . وطول كل ممر لا يزيد عن 200 متر تقريباً للممر الواحد كمسافه فاصله بين المدرج الرئيسى والممر الرئيسى .. 



الممر الرئيسى taxi-way 


الممر الرئيسى هو الممر الموازى فى الطول والاتجاه للمدرج الرئيسى 


وفى بعض المطارات يطور ليكون مدرج فى حالة الطؤارى.


يحمل نفس مواصفات المدرج الرئيسي أو أقل منها تبعاً للتكلفة المادية كذلك يختلف العرض و نوعيه الاضاءه التى تكون مختلفه عن المدرج الرئيسى حتى لا تسبب اى تشويش للطيار فى التميز بين المدرج الرئيسى والممرات المجاوره.


ويعتبر الممر الرئيسى مهم جدا فى الربط بين مواقف الطائرات وبين مدارج الاقلاع.


فى المطارات العسكريه يوضع عليها عدد من الخدمات مثل وقود الطائرات او تحميل الطائرات بالاسلحه والصواريخ. كما أن بعض المطارات لا يوجد بها ممر رئيسي taxi-way












فى اغلب المدارج تكون بدايه المدرج او نهايته touch down zone من الخرسانه لان الخرسانه اقوى وأكثر تحمل من الاسفلت وكذلك بسبب ان الاسفلت مع كثره الهبوط يحدث له تمدد او ما يسمى deflection بسبب حراره الاصدام من كفرات الطائرة.















مقدمة بسيطة عن الإختصارات المستخدمة للأنواع من الاضاءات











وهي كالتالي:


الإضاءة العالية


HIRL = High Intensity Runway Lights 


الإضاءة المتوسطة


MIRL = Medium Intensity Runway Lights


الإضاءة المنخفضة


LIRL = Low Intensity Runway Lights 









الإضاءاة العالية


HIRL = High Intensity Runway Lights 


عادة تكون خارج محيط المدرج بمسافة تتراوح بين 400 إلى 900 متر


و كذلك إرتفاع الأعمدة المحمولة بها يتناقص كلما أقتربت إلى المدرج


وتكون شدة إضاءتها تبين منتصف المدرج أو بمعنى Runway Center Line 


و هي ذات لون أصفر وهاج ، و هي دلالة للمدرج المستخدم و المسافة المتبقية إليه


والصورة التالية توضح مشهد من الأعلى لهذا النوع من الاضاءة





هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 778x768 والحجم 21 كيلوبايت .






. . 








الإضاءاة المتوسطة


MIRL = Medium Intensity Runway Lights








الإضاءاة المنخفضة


LIRL = Low Intensity Runway Lights 



تكون هذهـ الإضاءات ذات لون أصفر و هاج قبل بداية أي مدرج و أخضر عن بداية المدرج و في نهاية المدرج تحمل اللون الأحمر


يمكن أن تراجع أي صورة و توضح ذلك


كل ما يخص المطارات


http://www.oksolar.com/pdfiles/htm/airfield.htm


راجع التالي من منظمة الطيران الفيدرالي


http://www.faa.gov/airports_airtraff...2/aim0201.html



وتنقسم الاضاءات في أي مطار إلى أنواع متعددة وهنا سرد فقط للأضاءات الخارجية و التي لا تعبث أو تستقبل أي ذبذبة والمحيطة بأي مدرج Passive Lights 



1. approach lights


اضاءة الأقتراب


وتكون هذه الأضاءه خارج المدرج وهى التي تحدثنا عنها في بداية الموضوع



2. center runway lights


اضاءة منتصف المدرج


3. edge runway ligths 


اضاءة جوانب المدرج


4. threshold lights 


اضاءة بدايه المدرج


5. end runway lights


اضاءة نهايه المدرج


6. touch downs zone lights


اضاءة منطقه هبوط الطائرات


7. edge taxiway lights


اضاءة جوانب ممرات الطائرات


8. center taxiway lights


اضاءه منتصف مممرات الطائرات


9. PAPI system lights


انظمه الاضاءه للهبوط و الاقتراب


10 . alerts ans stop bars lights


الاضاءة التحذيريه 


11. beacon lights


اضاءة تحديد للمدرج
**منقول للفائدة**​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك على الموضوع
و لتعم الفائدة أكثر إليكم هذا الكتاب بالفرنسية يوجد 19 جزءا إلا انه تنقصني أجزاء أخرى
http://rapidshare.com/files/184421937/conception_d_un_aeroport.rar


----------



## شفق الصباح (14 فبراير 2009)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك على الموضوع
> و لتعم الفائدة أكثر إليكم هذا الكتاب بالفرنسية يوجد 19 جزءا إلا انه تنقصني أجزاء أخرى
> http://rapidshare.com/files/184421937/conception_d_un_aeroport.rar


 
معلمي شيراد الجزائر شكراً لك علي المرور والأضافة
تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك

مواضيعك كثيرة و مفيد جداااا


----------



## شفق الصباح (18 فبراير 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> 
> مواضيعك كثيرة و مفيد جداااا


بارك الله فيك باشمهندس وشكراً علي مرورك
ودمت


----------



## freemaaan336 (19 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك - اسعدني هذا العرض الشيق.
و نتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## freemaaan336 (19 أغسطس 2010)

أخي الحبيب 
عندي مشروع اضاءة مطار- و محتاج التشاور معك بخصوصه- فلو أمكن التواصل معي عبر البريد الالكتروني اكون لك شاكراً.
بريدي عند ادارة المنتدى
شكرا لك 
ارجوا التواصل سريعاً للأهمية و لضيق الوقت 
م/ محمد عبد الحميد


----------



## مهندس غير متخصص (19 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يزيدك علما فعلا ابداع وتميز


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

أني أشكرك جزيل الشكر وأكون ممنون منك كثير اللأمتنان على هذا الموضوع الذي كان غائب عن ذكرتنا كمهندسي طائرات واكن بفضل ألله تعالى و فضلك تم أستذكاره
م_حيدر علم


----------



## nour alhoda (17 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mustafatel (17 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you for the information


----------



## stam4 (11 سبتمبر 2012)

_*
تشكر علي الجهد المبذول والي لالمام دائما *_​


----------



## stam4 (11 سبتمبر 2012)

_*
تشكر علي الجهد المبذول والي لالمام دائما *_​


----------



## ابو شيماء (13 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح الوافي للموضوع


----------

